# Water drops with beer and other reflections



## fishman10 (Nov 9, 2011)

Took some more water drop macros.  Added some beer into the mix


More water drop reflections


----------



## unpopular (Nov 13, 2011)

These are pretty neat.

Unfortunately, if it's not bugs, macro fans don't know what to think.


----------



## SGorman (Nov 13, 2011)

I like them, but you had me at "beer".


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2011)

Me no clicky linky


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 13, 2011)

SGorman said:


> I like them, but you had me at "beer".



What she said...

Very well exposed. The reflections definitely make them more interesting to look at. I really like the ones with the sun in the background as it provides great color contrast.


----------



## carlos58 (Nov 17, 2011)

nice shots


----------

